# bluetooth?



## MEFreak99 (25. Mrz 2004)

hi, könnte wir wer sagen wie ich text von motorola a835 zu motorola a835 über bluetooth senden kann (variable, óder so)? ist das überhaupt möglich?

DANKE!!


----------



## tomkruse (25. Mrz 2004)

Hi!

Würde sagen, es ist nicht möglich. Gibt derzeit erst 2 Handys mit einer Java-Bluetooth-Api:  Nokia 6600, Sony Ericsson p900

Cu -         Tom.


----------



## MEFreak99 (26. Mrz 2004)

Ja, ok, aber motorola a835 ist 100 mal besser als die beiden oberen handys weils a umts handy ist. Ich weiss das man zum netz zugreifen kann, nur bluetooth? gibt's irgendwo an tutorial (kann auch für nokia oder so sein...)?


----------



## tomkruse (27. Mrz 2004)

Hi!

Ja, gibt ein Tutorial. Hier: http://www.benhui.net/bluetooth/index.html

Cu - Tom.


----------

